# Whole Red Drum Recipe



## fishrulemylife

I have a 6# drum frozen in my freezer from a couple months ago. I was planning on cooking it when I brought it home but didn't have the time. So I really need to eat it and get it out of my freezer. I don't want to filet it. I've seen recipes done with stripers where they cook the whole fish so I'm guessing it can be done with drum also. Is there any kind of simple recipe for cooking a whole drum?


----------



## Otter

I've baked a whole striper in salt before and it came out great. You make sort of a meringue with the egg whites and salt and spread it all over then bake. It forms a crust that keeps all the moisture in, and makes a cool presentation. Use whatever fresh herbs on the fish you want. If you don't want to make the salsa in this recipe then just drizzle some good olive oil and finish w/ lemon. Real nice classic Italian whole fish recipe.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/233705


----------



## fishrulemylife

I saw an episode of Good Eats with Alton Brown on the Food Network and he cooked a striper just like that, with the salt covering the entire fish. It seemed to look pretty good that way. So I'm guessing it can be done with pretty much any fish. 

Thanks Otter, I think I'll give that recipe a try and let you all know how it comes out.


----------



## Billfish

*Drum recipes*

Here are a couple of Drum recipes 

Hatteras Drum Stew

Cut you drum in chunks.
Drum
potatoes
onion
salt pork.
corn dumplins.
Put drum,potatoes and onion in a pot with water covering about a inch.Dice up the salt pork and fry it out to make cracklings and grease, pour it in the pot.Add peperand salt.Cook until about done then add dumplings.
Corn meal
a little flour
salt and pepper
add enough water to make a dumplin then put in the pot and cook until the dumplings are done.By that time every thing is ready.Mix up some flour and water to thicken your gravy.

************************************
1/2 cup olive oil
1 1/4 cup slivered yellow onions
3/4 cup thin sliced carrots
1/4 cup thin sliced green onion
1 cup peeled and diced tomato
2 tsp chopped garlic
1 1/2 cup fresh sliced mushrooms
1 1/2 cup dry white wine
1lb drum chunks 1"
16 medium shrimp
12 oz scallops
1/4 cup unsalted butter
salt and fresh pepper
creole seasoning to taste (hot stuff your choice)

1 Heat olive oil in large skillet with lid. Add onion, carrots, green onions, tomato's, garlic and mushrooms. Toss and mix till well heated

2 Add wine and heat again until very hot. Add drum, shrimp, scallops. Cover skillet and shake gently, side to side, up and down. Cook 4 to 5 minutes.

3 Uncover and add butter in pieces, salt, pepper and hot sauce. Cover and toss gently for about 1 min.

4 Serve in bowls or over rice


----------



## sand flea

You're talking about a salt crust, and it's my favorite. I posted up my version a few years back.

And I hope to God you gutted and gilled that puppy before you froze him. Otherwise...blech!


----------



## fishrulemylife

What happens if you don't gut em first?


----------



## BrokenRod

And how do you gill em? And why gill em?


----------



## rockhead

"What happens if you don't gut em first?"

if you didn't clean it, you probably need to take it down to the water and feed it to the crabs


----------

